# Strangers in a Strange Land



## Quatchu (Feb 9, 2014)

In case anyone was interesting I recently put together a blog post on some of my thoughts about the need for planting of English international churches overseas. It topic of deep interest for me. Strangers in a Strange Land: A Plea for the Planting of International Churches Abroad.


----------



## Eved (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't read that article in totality because it isn't of deep interest to me, but I did want to say that I enjoyed your article, "Is Worship a Matter of Personal Preference." Keep the blog posts coming and may the Lord bless your endeavors.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm deeply interested in English-medium churches overseas. They serve a great need, especially in locations where there are a lot of embassy and business expatriates. Given the worldwide M threat, and given that people living as expatriates are most vulnerable to change, let there be churches where semi-believers can be encouraged. Let there be churches where M expatriates can pursue checking out Christianity in a safe environment. There are two such churches in Addis Ababa. We attend the episcopal church which is very theologically conservative, very evangelical. We get there maybe 3 times a year, and it is the only spiritual nourishment we receive, aside from our family worship. It has a great ministry to educated Ethiopians as well as to embassy, missions, and business personnel. A former pastor of the other church in Addis, now retired, tells people that once one has a ministry in this kind of environment, it is impossible to be happy again in a Stateside pastorate.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary, there is so many functions that this type of ministry can serves. I'm sure there is some that I have not even realized, a wish Reformed Christian would take a more active role in this type of work. Derek I'am glad you enjoyed that article.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 9, 2014)

I never realized the need for these churches. I enjoyed your article.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 9, 2014)

Unoriginalname said:


> I never realized the need for these churches. I enjoyed your article.



Eric, I'am very glad I was able to inform you on the subject. Part of my reason in writing it was to point out that the need does exist.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 10, 2014)

Justin, Thanks for the post, and your blog article. This is my story of church planting abroad:

My wife’s mom, who lived in Cyprus with her husband, was diagnosed with Alzheimer’s in 2002. My wife (Pola, a Greek Cypriot New Yorker) did not want to return to Cyprus even though she had a house there her dad built for her (a house for each of the three daughters, as was the custom), as she didn’t like the Cypriot culture and loved NYC culture. But for love of her mom she decided to move there to help her twin sister care for her (and care for her grandmother who was in her 90s). Myself, I wanted to move there as we’d have free rent and I could devote myself to writing, and be a support to my wife in her caregiving.

For the first year or two Pola was very depressed as she did not like being there, and we were thinking our move was permanent and we would end our days there. But one day she came to me and said, “Listen, we don’t have to stay here forever – when my caregiving is finished we can sell our home and move back to NYC and buy an apartment there.” She brightened up after that realization.

There was no Reformed church in our city. And only one in the entire nation, in a distant city, to which we couldn’t travel as we didn’t have enough money for gas to go the distance.

In our previous visits (’96, ’98, 2000) to the island I had searched out the international church in my city and made friends there, so when we moved in 2002 we knew where to go. But after a while there the Arminian performance-orientation with regard to how one is accepted by God, and other doctrinal unsoundness caused us to leave, and we went to a IF Baptist church, the pastor of which we liked, and we liked the congregation; we stayed there a year and a half or so. But the same Arminian orientation obtained there; even though I was put to use teaching the adult men’s Bible study, overall it was difficult due to our PCA grace-orientation, and trusting in the Saviour’s merit instead of our own. We were knit into the congregation, so we were torn. These were good people.

I searched around the other churches in my city, but none were sound. Besides the Anglican, there were some Cypriot Evangelical churches (Greek-speaking), some very charismatic, and none Reformed. I consulted with the pastor of the Reformed church in the other city about planting a church in my city, and he was enthused, most willing to help. I asked the director of the church-planting office for the PCA back in the states if it was kosher for me to plant and pastor a church without a seminary degree, and he said the same rules did not apply on the foreign mission field where there were no other qualified men (I was known to him as a serious student of theology, lover of the Gospel and the Lord, and active lay leader). We then left the Baptists with the church’s blessing (we were loved and respected there) in order to plant a Reformed church.

I should say that prior to this I had been asked to care for an Arabic Evangelical church that had no pastor (many of these folks had earlier been deported back to their Arabic nations), so I did this for maybe three years, and the English-speaking church plant was to be in the same premises (the Arabic church met on Sunday evenings as the members were forced to work on Sunday during the days (foreign nationals were cruelly exploited by their Greek Cypriot bosses). I preached, taught, and pastored them through translators. The English service was on Sunday mornings, with a Wednesday evening Bible study in English, though there was translation into Greek (my wife being fluent) or Arabic.

As you noted, Justin, this was a real home and family for expats (from the UK mostly) and especially for domestic workers (Filipino mostly, though there were East Europeans, Africans, and Iranians) far from home and family. The gospel of God’s grace in Christ revolutionized many of their lives, particularly those who’d been indoctrinated in various types of legalistic theology. Tim Keller had been our pastor while in NYC, so if you’re familiar with him you will know my approach – though I did not agree with Tim on some points, such as his view of Creation and the origin of man, and other things.

My wife was part of a women’s Bible study (from different churches) and eventually became a primary teacher of that group, vigorously and winsomely upholding Reformed doctrine among them, making a difference in their lives.

We were not that popular with some of the other churches, as I took a strong stand against charismatic doctrine (the excesses of which were grievous there), and when the Catch The Fire (aka holy laughter / Toronto Blessing) folks came in with tons of money and big meetings I published in the papers against them, and spoke against them at local pastors’ meetings – which outraged many of the pastors. Ditto when Benny Hinn came to town and 85% of the “evangelicals” went to hear him. The Baptists did stay clear of all that.

Still, I labored to be on friendly terms with those who opposed me, for the sake of the gospel, to adorn it with gracious conduct. So it was a small church, but impacted a number of lives in profound ways.

The church knew that when Pola’s mom passed on (we believe she came to Christ before her illness progressed) we would return to the states. I cared for the English-speaking church and its members for 5-6 years. It is now being ministered to on a rotating basis by pastors from the UK and Holland. It is very difficult to find qualified men (usually they have families) to permanently stay, even though there is a free apartment above the worship area, and MERF (Middle East Reformed Fellowship) would give a stipend to help with support. While there I supported myself, with a NYS pension and Soc. Sec. (after this latter kicked in); MERF did help us a little (personally) with funds to help us meet expenses, which was greatly appreciated. MERF also supports the work with rent and other help. (They do great work in Africa, the Middle East, and Islamic countries planting Reformed churches and supporting pastors and evangelists.)

So even with a ready-made congregation and residence it is not very attractive to qualified ministers. The country is still in the throes of severe economic crisis, and Europe is not that attractive either. Then the Reformed faith does not have the sensational aspects that are a draw to many, appealing to the flesh, and perhaps the good news of God’s free grace seems too good to be true to many, trusting as they do in their own works. In Cyprus, and in many parts of the world, sound, godly Reformed men are a rarity.

It was a wonderful experience for me (and for the church), and I now see that the pastor’s calling is really the highest vocation in this world – being a governor / servant-leader over God’s house – and also the most difficult, as the degree of self-denial required for the sake of being dedicated to serve the LORD and His people is greater than for most others. Their reward will come from the LORD when they go to be with Him, although there is plenteous reward now, for “he that watereth shall be watered also himself” (Prov 11:25).

In the building, the second floor is the worship area, on the third is the minister's apartment, and on the ground level is the meeting area for eating, fellowship, and for Bible studies.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. Rafalsky, thank you for your faithful service. It is a blessing to read of how God has worked in and through you and your wife in a vital field.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 10, 2014)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Justin, Thanks for the post, and your blog article. This is my story of church planting abroad:
> 
> My wife’s mom, who lived in Cyprus with her husband, was diagnosed with Alzheimer’s in 2002. My wife (Pola, a Greek Cypriot New Yorker) did not want to return to Cyprus even though she had a house there her dad built for her (a house for each of the three daughters, as was the custom), as she didn’t like the Cypriot culture and loved NYC culture. But for love of her mom she decided to move there to help her twin sister care for her (and care for her grandmother who was in her 90s). Myself, I wanted to move there as we’d have free rent and I could devote myself to writing, and be a support to my wife in her caregiving.
> 
> ...



Thank your for sharing your story. Its encouraging to see how God used you in those circumstances to provide pastoral care to others.


----------



## jandrusk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quatchu said:


> In case anyone was interesting I recently put together a blog post on some of my thoughts about the need for planting of English international churches overseas. It topic of deep interest for me. Strangers in a Strange Land: A Plea for the Planting of International Churches Abroad.



First thing I thought of when I saw the title was the novel by the same name by Robert A. Heinlein.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 11, 2014)

jandrusk said:


> Quatchu said:
> 
> 
> > In case anyone was interesting I recently put together a blog post on some of my thoughts about the need for planting of English international churches overseas. It topic of deep interest for me. Strangers in a Strange Land: A Plea for the Planting of International Churches Abroad.
> ...



Yes, I am aware of the book, but I had Exodus 2:22 in mind when I wrote the post.


----------

